# Internet Speed (fixed lined and mobile)



## ross88 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi,

My partner and I are considering moving to Cyprus temporarily and continuing to work in our current jobs remotely. We're both on a lot of video calls - is the internet generally reliable enough for video calls? Especially if two people are using it at the same time?

The other option if fixed line internet isn't that reliable is to take an unlimited 4G plan. Do they offer these in Cyprus and is the 4G connection speed reliable?

Thanks 
Ross


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi, Ross and welcome to the Forum!

It probably won’t surprise you if I answer your questions with the answer - it depends!

To elaborate, it depends on your internet provider, your location and your speed. We are with Cyta (the Cyprus equivalent of BT), have a 20Mbps speed and live on the outskirts of Polis. We have never had a problem with Cyta and are happy with the service we get, although it’s fair to say that not everyone necessarily agrees. However, there are many areas in Cyprus which have to rely on wireless broadband ISPs and I’ve heard both good and bad reports about their speed and service. As far as we are concerned, my wife and I can conduct simultaneous video calls with different family members whilst also using internet TV without problems and our 20Mbps speed handles this well. The only time we experience buffering is when one of us is downloading, for example, data-hungry updates. Cyta Home internet speeds are provided as 20Mbps, 30Mbps, 50Mbps, 80Mbps and 100Mbps packages. Business packages from Cyta allow for 300Mbps upload speed. As far as 4G is concerned, once again it depends on where you access it. There are nowhere near the number of masts around as in the U.K., so many (mainly rural) areas would not be able to use 4G.

You can peruse the Internet and 4G plans at the following websites:

https://www.cyta.com.cy/internet-home-products/en

https://primetel.com.cy/en/pricing-list/


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hi, Ross and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> It probably won’t surprise you if I answer your questions with the answer - it depends!
> 
> ...


Prices roughly ?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Ross

My Rotary club has held several on-line meetings with Zoom with a dozen or so members - no problem. I also use WhatsApp to video call friends - and I have internet TV.

Speed isn't a problem (I've got a 30Mbps cytanet package.)

We'll be getting fibre in my area early 2022 that will offer speeds up to 1Gbps.

Cheers,


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Shotokan101 said:


> Prices roughly ?


Cyta (unlike Primetel) offers internet only packages. Monthly prices are:

10Mbps. €30.26
20 Mbps. €41.56
30 Mbps. €46.66
50 Mbps. €52.66
80 Mbps. €57.66
100 Mbps €67.66


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Cyta (unlike Primetel) offers internet only packages. Monthly prices are:
> 
> 10Mbps. €30.26
> 20 Mbps. €41.56
> ...


Cheers 

Jim


----------

